
AI Is Transforming Google Search - rlalwani
http://www.wired.com/2016/02/ai-is-changing-the-technology-behind-google-searches/?mbid=nl_2416
======
rlalwani
About 15% of Google's searches are handled by Deep Learning using neural
networks.

